# Another Diarrhea Question...



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I swear I am always asking diarrhea questions!

Millie has liquid diarrhea today. I have no idea why! She is acting fine. The only things I can think of are:

A) My mom gave her 1/2 cup of yogurt yesterday. That is a LOT of yogurt considering I stopped giving her any yogurt a month or so ago. Yogurt never seemed to help her out and I suspected it was giving her soft poo.

B) I am in the process of changing her food. She is getting 1/4 cup of Acana Pacifica daily. I have been doing this for a week. But, could this really cause diarrhea? Only 1/4 cup and she has been eating that for a week.

With the liquid poops, do I still feed her normal dinner tonight? Do I skip a meal? Do I do rice and burger? Pumpkin?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

my guess its the yougurt i would just give her a nice solid meal chicken and rice to hopefully firm her poop up


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is what happens when I am gone. My mom butchers Henry's haircut and makes my dog sick!:doh:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

lol im sure she didnt mean to lol..... its not that bad im sure millie will be fine and henrys hair will grow


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I find that diarreah is actualy an intestinal irritation. Some foods cause LESS irritation but zero food (fasting for a day) brings the irritation level down to zero.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

well, overfeeding can cause diarrhea. It could be the yogurt, but chances are she just ate to much. Food change can cause it also, especially if you are overfeeding. You need to reduce the quanity when changing to allow for the difference in kcals and to reduce possible irritation.

The BEST thing is to rest the GIT for 24 hours and then offer some bland (easily digested) foods.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Cameo said:


> well, overfeeding can cause diarrhea. It could be the yogurt, but chances are she just ate to much. Food change can cause it also, especially if you are overfeeding. You need to reduce the quanity when changing to allow for the difference in kcals and to reduce possible irritation.
> 
> The BEST thing is to rest the GIT for 24 hours and then offer some bland (easily digested) foods.


Oh, trust me...it's definitely not overfeeding - I greatly reduced her portion. And I compared the calories of the new food vs. the old food to make sure she was still getting the same amount. If anything I am underfeeding her a little because I didn't want to overfeed. This was literally wateryness coming out, so it seems like it must be the yogurt or she ate something bad.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I would do the bland diet. To me runs equals bad upset belly too. I could see a difference in Suri when she had the runs (which was on and off for about 5 months at one point ). 

I would do boiled ground burger or chicken (cooked) with rice and thats it. Hope she feels better soon. 

Also food for thought - if she continues having problems with kibbles you may need/want to get more creative with her meals. Just noting your comment on asking a lot about this topic  diarrhea strains a dog and means their intestinal track is not processing the kibble well and anytime you deal with stomach problems it does increase the risk of bloat.....this is what made me make a change (not that you are at that point if at all) I am just pointing out my situation.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Olie said:


> I would do the bland diet. To me runs equals bad upset belly too. I could see a difference in Suri when she had the runs (which was on and off for about 5 months at one point ).
> 
> I would do boiled ground burger or chicken (cooked) with rice and thats it. Hope she feels better soon.
> 
> Also food for thought - if she continues having problems with kibbles you may need/want to get more creative with her meals. Just noting your comment on asking a lot about this topic  diarrhea strains a dog and means their intestinal track is not processing the kibble well and anytime you deal with stomach problems it does increase the risk of bloat.....this is what made me make a change (not that you are at that point if at all) I am just pointing out my situation.


Thanks for the suggestion! She's gotten better about having stomach problems and I have started feeding her raw in the mornings. This has really improved her poo quality! I wasn't convinced she was doing the best she could digestively on Innova, so I am switching her to Acana now. I will give her a few months to adjust. If I don't see imrovement I will consider cooking or doing completely raw. I think you are right though, if we continue to have trouble with kibble I will have to think of something that will work better for her. 

I dont particularly think this case has to do with kibble digestion issues, though. I have always suspected she is lactose intolerant so that makes me think it has to do with the yogurt. Also, she has historically had trouble with food changes of any sort. New treats and food always has to be introduced incredibly slowly or she gets pasty poo. Cooked chicken gives her pasty poo too.

Sorry about any typos, I'm replying from my iPhone!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

wow, that's a long post from your iphone! longer than most my posts on a computer heh.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am a good Iphoner 

I feel so bad! She's starving but I just got home from a wedding shower and I don't have any rice or burger to feed her. I guess I might give her her kibble since she is so hungry, but I also want to let her tummy get better. Hmmm...


----------

